# Samsung s9 / s9+ issues? ATT?



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

I was thinking of upgrading to an S9+ and was wondering if anyone who has one of these phones has experienced the extremely frustrating issues with the Uber app?

A-whole bunch of us are experiencing issues with the Uber App, losing the connection to the server... the app will not start tracking or give a route, or will stop tracking in the middle of a ride, or will not let you end the ride (it says it does and that it is looking for rides, but a good indicator is that it wont let you go offline. (reboot time, or Uber will adjust and take away part of your earned money...) 

Anyway... Currently on a note 5 and S7. (tried just about everything on either phone.)

Thanks,


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

I was having that problem with my S6+, but upgraded to the S9+ last year and haven't had any problems since


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

AT&T issues with Uber and Lyft here in Chicago


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I have an S9+ and experience issues from time to time. I run both Uber and Lyft in split screen and sometimes I get a ping from one app, and when I try to exit the other app, a ping comes through and it inhibits turning off either app. I also have AT&T, and I will get Lyft reporting poor coverage from time to time. Probably the most annoying issue I have is when Uber in their "infinite" wisdom asks you to take a selfie. I noticed that the selfie window is very hard to get calibrated correctly, and I wind up having to take at least 5-6 selfies before it's done correctly. I'm actually contemplating getting a tablet for Uber and Lyft as I figure the split screen would be much easier to navigate and the maps would also be much larger. And per some of the Tax threads, I can claim 100% of the costs on tax expenses if I use it exclusively for rideshare.


----------



## bpm45 (May 22, 2017)

I believe AT&T is interfering In an attempt to get Uber/Lyft to pay them for priority service. This problem never shows up unless the Uber app is running. It's more than looking at IP endpoints, but also looking at specific data traffic patterns to get around VPNs. We all know that the app generates significant traffic for the network and they may view the growing number of drivers connecting to Uber as a problem and a revenue opportunity to squeeze out of Uber/Lyft.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

You should check into using a tablet, because I used one and it was either lyft or uber that will not let you use a tablet. There must be a phone number associated with the device in order for it to work. It can also cause major headaches if you need to contact the rider. As far as I know, there are no tablets that can actually be assigned a phone number like a phone... or make non wifi calls.


----------



## SoFloDriver (Jan 7, 2019)

I use Uber & Lyft with a Samsung tablet and they both lose connection all the time. I have to turn on my hotspot on my phone to end rides sometimes, or to get it to kick and route the damn ride so I know where I am going!

If you get a tablet with cell service you can call and text with no issues.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

RadarRider said:


> You should check into using a tablet, because I used one and it was either lyft or uber that will not let you use a tablet. There must be a phone number associated with the device in order for it to work. It can also cause major headaches if you need to contact the rider. As far as I know, there are no tablets that can actually be assigned a phone number like a phone... or make non wifi calls.


Actually, if you buy a tablet from a carrier (SIM card installed) then it has a number assigned to it. The problem you'll run into is if you buy a Wifi only tablet, which wouldn't make sense in the first place, as many carriers only give you a certain amount of data for tethering.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> Actually, if you buy a tablet from a carrier (SIM card installed) then it has a number assigned to it. The problem you'll run into is if you buy a Wifi only tablet, which wouldn't make sense in the first place, as many carriers only give you a certain amount of data for tethering.


I run a tablet that is tethered to my phone. I run Uber on my phone and Lyft on the tablet. Since Lyft allows you to run on multiple devices, when I get a Lyft request, I open the app on my phone.

Uber now has wifi or in-app messaging and phone calls. I haven't tested it as I my above approach allows me to make calls via my phone.

Also, the 10gb a month I get for tethering is more than sufficient if I taper down on streaming porn. :woot:


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

For a year Ive used a S9 Plus on Verizon with few Uber issues other than the app locks up several times a day requiring a force stop.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> I run a tablet that is tethered to my phone. I run Uber on my phone and Lyft on the tablet. Since Lyft allows you to run on multiple devices, when I get a Lyft request, I open the app on my phone.
> 
> Uber now has wifi or in-app messaging and phone calls. I haven't tested it as I my above approach allows me to make calls via my phone.
> 
> Also, the 10gb a month I get for tethering is more than sufficient if I taper down on streaming porn. :woot:


Yes, that is what I used to do, but really lyft and uber do not like running on the same phone...so..

Also, I was told even with a sim card, uber will not let you run it without being able to call from the device, but that may have changed. I was also told that you cannot call from a tablet, and the uber app used to insist you call from the device you are running it on.


----------



## bpm45 (May 22, 2017)

RadarRider said:


> Yes, that is what I used to do, but really lyft and uber do not like running on the same phone...so..
> 
> Also, I was told even with a sim card, uber will not let you run it without being able to call from the device, but that may have changed. I was also told that you cannot call from a tablet, and the uber app used to insist you call from the device you are running it on.


The Uber app works fine on a tethered device. I haven't tested the voice feature, though I think it will use the data connection for that. Uber wants to eliminate using the phone to make/receive calls for both rider and driver and use VoIP in the app.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

I suppose that is all good, but I am sick as hell of the texting feature. Sometimes it will read it to me, but not all the time... and I sure as shit am not going to read a lengthy text when I am driving.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

RadarRider said:


> and I sure as shit am not going to read a lengthy text when I am driving.


Any pax sending you a _*lengthy*_ text needs to be cancelled on.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

That is like cutting off your nose to spite your face. You sound pretty Jaded. Some of those rides you would cancel are 25 to $75 trips with hefty tips... so.... go ahead and cancel those... I will gladly pick them up for you.


----------

